

Is a 4.7-inch screen too big? [PHOTOS] - jakeludington
http://www.jakeludington.com/gadget_envy/20120109_titan_ii_brings_giant_screen_lte_and_mango_to_att.html

======
ifearthenight
I use a 4.7. For me it's the perfect size. Everytime I pick up my old phone it
feels so tiny.

